# Shipping mysetery/apple snails?



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

OK, so I recently purchased a golden apple snail @ my local pet smart. I am think about getting a few more, and breeding them. But one of the things I'd wish to do with them is ship them to my aunt in Idaho. I live in PA. How much would the permits cost, and how long would they last? Would I need to get an individual one for each box? Would I need to get a permit to sell them via Craigslist/localy? Can I ship some to my grandmother (in state)?

EDIT: I just realised how stupid a few of those questions are. I've done a bit of research, and apparently I cna ship them to my grandmother. I still need to know how much each permit is. Thanks y'all! :help:


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I ship all the time. Fish and snails. Not sure what you mean by permit. I have never had a permit for shipping. You can fit a few in one fish shipping bag( double bagged of course) in the same box. No need for permits that I know of.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Permits are for international shipments and for shipping restricted items. Golden Mystery Snails going between most states don't fall under either category, so no permits are needed. In those few states where snails might be restricted, down here in the deep south for example, you wouldn't be able to get any permits anyway. So, ship away and enjoy.


----------



## fishloverzj (May 3, 2010)

YES! Thank you all! I was really worried, but all the posts I saw about it were bout a year old.


----------

